
Show HN: Gathio, an easy way to share events for those of us without Facebook - lowercasename
http://gath.io
======
franky47
Very interesting approach, I like the simple, no brainer way to create and
share events.

Quick feedback:

\- The date and time picker is a bit small to use on mobile, especially the
sliders. Also it would be nice to have the end date/time follow the start
date/time + a given average duration (1 or 2 hours), saves a bit of tapping
around.

\- When posting an event URL on Slack, it only shows the description of
gath.io, and not a summary of the event, which would be a nice UX touch.

Do you have plans to make it open source ?

Good job !

------
lowercasename
It's just a very little Node thing I made in a serious bout of
procrastination, but I'm surprised I've not seen anything like it around
before - general, quick to use, easy to share, doesn't try to snoop on you.
I'm sure it already exists in lots of forms, and I'd love comments and
criticisms because it's one of the first things I've really coded (which is
mildly exhilarating).

